# Handycam not detected...



## techani (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi guys! I have a sony hadycam HC42e. I am trying to connect it with a firewire cable. It has worked before with this cable. But now its not getting detected. What can be the problem? 
I have xp home (no sp2) as os. Previously when it worked I had xp professional with sp2. Now is this creating a problem? Plz try n help me coz i really need the video as it contains conference footage. 
Thanks.


----------



## ThinkFree (Apr 26, 2008)

Reinstall the software


----------

